# bataleon.........



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

soooo i'm looking to get a bataleon riot this year, but need some help with the whole size thing......i'm 6'1, 175lbs, size 12US boot. im guessing i'll have to go with the 160 or is there anybody out there riding a 155 with size12's and the same kinda weight?? also been looking at the goliath 157w just worried about it being set back and kinda of having a directional flex ... too much like my old board( salomon forecast )??? anybody rockin the goliath for the park/all mountain??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok take a look at the nose/tail width of the board then measure out the length of your stance thats going to give you an indication as to whether or not you'll be fine on it.


----------

